# NEC Upgrade in NJ



## jis (Mar 8, 2017)

I found this very nice consolidated article on the NJ upgrades of the NEC in the _Railway Age_:

http://www.railwayage.com/index.php/passenger/high-performance/hsr-in-the-northeast-what-next.html

Good to understand the tradeoffs that were made to come up with the final design, and also to compare what was actually built with what the final design was, and how the final result may have been modified to address issues that came up.

Note that this article is a consolidation of three articles published in the second half of 2015.


----------



## jis (Mar 8, 2017)

Another nice article from the _Railway Age_ on the development of the safety case for operations at 160mph+ on the NEC:

http://www.railwayage.com/index.php/safety/engineering-nec-hsr-safety.html


----------

